# Pakistani company produces country’s second drone technology



## shah1398

*Pakistani company produces country’s second drone technology*
By Salman Siddiqui
Published: November 22, 2016


KARACHI: *A private Pakistani company, which designed and produced the country’s first drone called ‘Buraq’, has now come up with an even advanced drone aircraft technology, which can remain in the air for up to 15-hours and be utilised for surveillance of development projects among other uses.*

“The best civilian application of the long range aerial surveillance aircraft {Arrow} is that it is capable of monitoring and making secure trade via the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC),” said Raja Sabri Khan, Chief Executive at Integrated Dynamics.

*Drones, deaths and incredulity*

The aircraft, which can be operated via remote control, has been put on display at the defence weapons exhibition, IDEAS 2016, which is to get under way on Tuesday (today).

Sabri said the surveillance system can be operated via remote in the range of 250 kilometers (or 150 miles). “If you operate it on a satellite system then its range becomes unlimited. You can operate it in any part of the world while sitting in Karachi,” he said.

*He said the unique feature of the aircraft is that it can fly non-stop for up to 15 hours. “The feature is not available in any other such system at this economic cost … its price is not more than a valued 4X4 jeep,” he said.*

It can be used to pinpoint leakages of oil and gas from long-laid pipelines like the ones managed by Pakistan Petroleum Limited, Sui Southern Gas Company and Sui Northern Gas Pipeline Limited. At the same time, it can be used to monitor and secure sensitive sites, he said.

The system can also be used by geologists and agriculturalists for collecting required data on earth or farms.

It can fly even at nighttime. “You just feed the data regarding the route you want the drone to take and sit back,” he said.

*Besides, the aircraft is also capable of carrying military weapons and equipment. “It can fly with a payload of 100-150 kilogrammes,” he said.*

*Pakistani scientist couple leads the way with underwater drones in Australia*

“Arrow is a revolutionary new concept in aerial surveillance using optionally piloted vehicle converted ultra-light aircraft,” he said.

With field portability, and a one-hour assembly time on site with the wing-fold system, “it is a great armament, payload delivery, and stands-off surveillance platform,” he said.

*“It can be packed in a standard truck-mounted 20-foot container,” he said.*

*The aircraft would be prepared in Korangi, Karachi. It is the result of 15-20 years research work, added the official.*

He said that his company exports such military and civilian surveillance systems across the world, while western countries remain its big clients.

_Published in The Express Tribune, November 22nd, 2016._

Reactions: Like Like:
32


----------



## shah1398

shah1398 said:


> The aircraft would be prepared in Korangi, Karachi. It is the result of *15-20 years research work*, added the official.



This indeed is need of the hour. Private companies can play a pivotal role not only in field of defence but also public utilization concepts when it comes to research and introduction of new and sensitive techs.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Sulman Badshah

are we looking towards Pakistani Wingloong?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shah1398

Sulman Badshah said:


> are we looking towards Pakistani Wingloong?



Plz refer to the statement of the company as:



shah1398 said:


> The aircraft would be prepared in Korangi, Karachi. *It is the result of 15-20 years research work*, added the official.



Nonetheless eagerly waiting for the pics of this one as it has already been put on display in IDEAS 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raihans

shah1398 said:


> He said the unique feature of the aircraft is that it can fly non-stop for up to 15 hours.


Isn't this flight endurance 15 hrs unrealistic if it is using conventional fuel? Any pictures?


----------



## WaLeEdK2

@Zarvan @fatman17 @DESERT FIGHTER


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Do you know the company's name?
@shah1398


----------



## shah1398

raihans said:


> Isn't this flight endurance 15 hrs unrealistic if it is using conventional fuel? Any pictures?



We dont know about energy mix which is powering this UCAV right now but the bigger the wingspan, the more internal fuel it can store, so I dont think thats an unrealistic figure. Nonetheless plz refer to these UAVs with regards to endurance:

http://www.airforce-technology.com/...-longest-range-unmanned-aerial-vehicles-uavs/



WaLeEdK2 said:


> Do you know the company's name?
> @shah1398



I think its Integrated Dynamics as mentioned:



shah1398 said:


> “The best civilian application of the long range aerial surveillance aircraft {Arrow} is that it is capable of monitoring and making secure trade via the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC),” said Raja Sabri Khan, Chief Executive at* Integrated Dynamics*.



But again I wud wait for official word esp from those members who were able to have a first hand look at this very UCAV.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Great achievement. Please keep on going. Turkish 100% indegenous tactical armed drone Bayraktar is also developed by a private company owned by two brothers and their kids. Based on the inputs from a battalion commander in COIN ops, who later embraced Shehadet, the Bayraktar brothers came up with the Heron class drone using their own resources. Elhamdulillah it is now regularly sending the uncircumcised terrorists, collected from all over the world, to the intermediate abode for hell like punishment..

Reactions: Like Like:
23


----------



## raihans

yes, its also depends on the fuel tanks capacity, lets see for more details

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

That's an impressive sales pitch. Rest assured if its what he says then the army will go for it. 

I have always supported private players for our defence needs bcz the govt simply cannot bring out the cash for hi tech research and the army cannot afford hi tech research so private companies can cover the RD costs which will increase expertise as well as jobs and we can pay for the end product. This way we will have made in pakistan without extra burden on the federal resources. 

Cost efficient deadly weapons with the state of the art technology is the need of the hour for us and these companies understand that.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tsar Bomba

Any pictures.


----------



## shah1398

HAKIKAT said:


> Great achievement. Please keep on going. Turkish 100% indegenous tactical armed drone Bayraktar is also developed by a private company owned by two brothers and their kids. Based on the inputs from a battalion commander in COIN ops, who later embraced Shehadet, the Bayraktar brothers came up with the Heron class drone using their own resources. Elhamdulillah it is now regularly sending the uncircumcised terrorists, collected from all over the world, to the intermediate abode for hell like punishment..



It would be treat to watch if both Pakistani Integrated Dynamics and Turkish Kale-Baykar can work together for next Gen UAVs/UCAVs for both countries.



saiyan0321 said:


> That's an impressive sales pitch. Rest assured if its what he says then the army will go for it.
> 
> I have always supported private players for our defence needs bcz the govt simply cannot bring out the cash for hi tech research and the army cannot afford hi tech research so private companies can cover the RD costs which will increase expertise as well as jobs and we can pay for the end product. This way we will have made in pakistan without extra burden on the federal resources.
> 
> *Cost efficient deadly weapons with the state of the art technology is the need of the hour for us and these companies understand that*.



And U have summarized it all

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

HAKIKAT said:


> Great achievement. Please keep on going. Turkish 100% indegenous tactical armed drone Bayraktar is also developed by a private company owned by two brothers and their kids. Based on the inputs from a battalion commander in COIN ops, who later embraced Shehadet, the Bayraktar brothers came up with the Heron class drone using their own resources. Elhamdulillah it is now regularly sending the uncircumcised terrorists, collected from all over the world, to the intermediate abode for hell like punishment..



Not 100% indigenous !!!

Foreign FLIR & engine...

FLIR is Star SAFIRE 380-HD


----------



## Hassan Guy

Great news, hope to see it at IDEAS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

With private sectors we can achieve alot more and play our part in world

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abu Zarrar

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Do you know the company's name?
> @shah1398


Integrated Dynamics


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

SOHEIL said:


> Not 100% indigenous !!!
> 
> Foreign FLIR & engine...
> 
> FLIR is Star SAFIRE 380-HD


From time final system point of view off course..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trango Towers

raihans said:


> Isn't this flight endurance 15 hrs unrealistic if it is using conventional fuel? Any pictures?


PLEASE stydy drone technology. Effect of wing span and gliders


----------



## SOHEIL

HAKIKAT said:


> From time final system point of view off course..



Still not 100% indigenous !


----------



## Arsalan

Private sector getting involved in developing defense and military hardware is ALWAYS welcoming!! 
Looking forward for the design, hopefully it will come to us soon in shape of pictures taken at IDEAS 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Trango Towers

SOHEIL said:


> Still not 100% indigenous !


What's your point. It's made it works and you are moaning? I guess your Tejas is indeginous. You Indians should stop trying to reinvent a square wheel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raihans

snow lake said:


> PLEASE stydy drone technology. Effect of wing span and gliders


thank you for advice

btw, i do have some experience to witness manufacturing of hobby drones aka rc models


----------



## Abrar Munir Rajput

Of course great news!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

snow lake said:


> What's your point. It's made it works and you are moaning? I guess your Tejas is indeginous. You Indians should stop trying to reinvent a square wheel





Atleast take a look at flags !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lutfishah

SOHEIL said:


> Still not 100% indigenous !


We are moving towards it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MadDog

SOHEIL said:


> Atleast take a look at flags !!!



I believe he is probably using the defence.pk cellphone app, it doesn't show flags, its a big drawback and causes confusion. I request Mods to look into this matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

SOHEIL said:


> Atleast take a look at flags !!!


Perils of using PDF on mobile 

@WebMaster @Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

THE EXPRESS TRIBUNE > BUSINESS

*Pakistani company produces country’s second drone technology*
By Salman Siddiqui
Published: November 22, 2016
0SHARES
SHARE TWEET EMAIL


KARACHI: A private Pakistani company, which designed and produced the country’s first drone called ‘Buraq’, has now come up with an even advanced drone aircraft technology, which can remain in the air for up to 15-hours and be utilised for surveillance of development projects among other uses.

“The best civilian application of the long range aerial surveillance aircraft {Arrow} is that it is capable of monitoring and making secure trade via the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC),” said Raja Sabri Khan, Chief Executive at Integrated Dynamics.

*Drones, deaths and incredulity*

The aircraft, which can be operated via remote control, has been put on display at the defence weapons exhibition, IDEAS 2016, which is to get under way on Tuesday (today).

Sabri said the surveillance system can be operated via remote in the range of 250 kilometers (or 150 miles). “If you operate it on a satellite system then its range becomes unlimited. You can operate it in any part of the world while sitting in Karachi,” he said.

He said the unique feature of the aircraft is that it can fly non-stop for up to 15 hours. “The feature is not available in any other such system at this economic cost … its price is not more than a valued 4X4 jeep,” he said.

It can be used to pinpoint leakages of oil and gas from long-laid pipelines like the ones managed by Pakistan Petroleum Limited, Sui Southern Gas Company and Sui Northern Gas Pipeline Limited. At the same time, it can be used to monitor and secure sensitive sites, he said.

The system can also be used by geologists and agriculturalists for collecting required data on earth or farms.

It can fly even at nighttime. “You just feed the data regarding the route you want the drone to take and sit back,” he said.

Besides, the aircraft is also capable of carrying military weapons and equipment. “It can fly with a payload of 100-150 kilogrammes,” he said.

*Pakistani scientist couple leads the way with underwater drones in Australia*

“Arrow is a revolutionary new concept in aerial surveillance using optionally piloted vehicle converted ultra-light aircraft,” he said.

With field portability, and a one-hour assembly time on site with the wing-fold system, “it is a great armament, payload delivery, and stands-off surveillance platform,” he said.

“It can be packed in a standard truck-mounted 20-foot container,” he said.

The aircraft would be prepared in Korangi, Karachi. It is the result of 15-20 years research work, added the official.

He said that his company exports such military and civilian surveillance systems across the world, while western countries remain its big clients.

_Published in The Express Tribune, November 22nd, 2016._

_Like __Business on Facebook_, _follow __@TribuneBiz__ on Twitter to stay informed and join in the conversation._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparten

Any pictures?


----------



## SOHEIL

lutfishah said:


> We are moving towards it.



Talking about TB-2 !


----------



## Star Expedition

Good.
Pak company can earn a lot with such high tech drones.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NR Crazy

Learnt from someone " The Integrated Dynamics is subsidiary of Pakistan Military and drone is a copy of Chinese CASC CH-3.

It is no match for Predator since the most powerful asset is not that it can fly and remotely controlled but in fact it is the state of the art Raytheon Systems electro-optical payload for target identification, tracking and destroying its target as well as post analysis and multilevel communication systems.

For novice in this field let me point out that Pakistan needs to improve its Drone’s aerodynamics by making the landing gear retractable. I can tell you this is going to be a challenge for Pakistanis.

Someone needs to play the role of challenging its youth to innovate by giving them challenges so they can prove their muster and rise to the occasion"


----------



## optimisticlad

Pictures please........


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

shah1398 said:


> its range becomes unlimited


Solar powered drone or what ??


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

shah1398 said:


> *Pakistani company produces country’s second drone technology*
> By Salman Siddiqui
> Published: November 22, 2016
> 
> 
> KARACHI: *A private Pakistani company, which designed and produced the country’s first drone called ‘Buraq’, has now come up with an even advanced drone aircraft technology, which can remain in the air for up to 15-hours and be utilised for surveillance of development projects among other uses.*
> 
> “The best civilian application of the long range aerial surveillance aircraft {Arrow} is that it is capable of monitoring and making secure trade via the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC),” said Raja Sabri Khan, Chief Executive at Integrated Dynamics.
> 
> *Drones, deaths and incredulity*
> 
> The aircraft, which can be operated via remote control, has been put on display at the defence weapons exhibition, IDEAS 2016, which is to get under way on Tuesday (today).
> 
> Sabri said the surveillance system can be operated via remote in the range of 250 kilometers (or 150 miles). “If you operate it on a satellite system then its range becomes unlimited. You can operate it in any part of the world while sitting in Karachi,” he said.
> 
> *He said the unique feature of the aircraft is that it can fly non-stop for up to 15 hours. “The feature is not available in any other such system at this economic cost … its price is not more than a valued 4X4 jeep,” he said.*
> 
> It can be used to pinpoint leakages of oil and gas from long-laid pipelines like the ones managed by Pakistan Petroleum Limited, Sui Southern Gas Company and Sui Northern Gas Pipeline Limited. At the same time, it can be used to monitor and secure sensitive sites, he said.
> 
> The system can also be used by geologists and agriculturalists for collecting required data on earth or farms.
> 
> It can fly even at nighttime. “You just feed the data regarding the route you want the drone to take and sit back,” he said.
> 
> *Besides, the aircraft is also capable of carrying military weapons and equipment. “It can fly with a payload of 100-150 kilogrammes,” he said.*
> 
> *Pakistani scientist couple leads the way with underwater drones in Australia*
> 
> “Arrow is a revolutionary new concept in aerial surveillance using optionally piloted vehicle converted ultra-light aircraft,” he said.
> 
> With field portability, and a one-hour assembly time on site with the wing-fold system, “it is a great armament, payload delivery, and stands-off surveillance platform,” he said.
> 
> *“It can be packed in a standard truck-mounted 20-foot container,” he said.*
> 
> *The aircraft would be prepared in Korangi, Karachi. It is the result of 15-20 years research work, added the official.*
> 
> He said that his company exports such military and civilian surveillance systems across the world, while western countries remain its big clients.
> 
> _Published in The Express Tribune, November 22nd, 2016._



ID was founded by a former SUPARCO engineer.... and the Satellite connectivity has been in the works since long... Probably in use by now or near completion... a friend of mine works for SUPARCO.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## shah1398

Fawad Masīd said:


> Solar powered drone or what ??



Special fuel like mix of electric, liquid hydrogen, solar power (highly remote chances) etc etc cud have been employed. Or even increased wingspan...its all speculations till we get official word. Nonetheless I would again bring a link into your attention that I posted earlier in this regard. It also puts some light on different types of fuel mix used to power long endurance drones.

http://www.airforce-technology.com/...-longest-range-unmanned-aerial-vehicles-uavs/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lutfishah

SOHEIL said:


> Talking about TB-2 !


TB-2 or else... we are moving towards it step by step. Don't worry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dazzler



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Dazzler said:


>



Is that UQAB??? Armed Version??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Guy

Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 354523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that UQAB??? Armed Version??


That is Uqab, made by GIDS, Not NESCOM.



Dazzler said:


>


----------



## SOHEIL

Dazzler said:


>



Most advanced drone technology?


----------



## Hassan Guy

SOHEIL said:


> Most advanced drone technology?


That is the Uqab drone, It's made by GIDS not NESCOM.


----------



## SOHEIL

Hassan Guy said:


> That is the Uqab drone, It's made by GIDS not NESCOM.



So still no pictures...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Guy

SOHEIL said:


> So still no pictures...


Apparently they are to showcase it at IDEAS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JamD

SOHEIL said:


> Most advanced drone technology?


I wouldn't take what the media has to say too literally.


----------



## Thunder.Storm

Hassan Guy said:


> That is the Uqab drone, It's made by GIDS not NESCOM.


it is awc not gids.


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

SOHEIL said:


> Still not 100% indigenous !


Enough for the time being - one at a time. It'll only go upward from now on _inshaAllah_. When Herons were bought it was found that a key component is missing for the manufacturer had "forgotten" to insert the card. The birds were basically proxies sending sensitive info to a third party, so surveillance sorties were basically protecting PKK terrorists. At the least, this is eradicated...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SOHEIL said:


> Most advanced drone technology?


This is from early 2000s..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Read the article carefully. The Integrated Dynamics Arrow is an 'optionally piloted vehicle' (OPV). It seems that ID used (or possibly developed) an ultra lightweight platform that can be manned and piloted conventionally or flown remotely. It might be this twin engine design seen here.

As for the question of whether this is a foreign design. I actually took a look at what's out there, and the ID Arrow seems to be much lighter and smaller than what's available. Sabri Khan (ID CEO) said it has a payload of 100 to 150 kg. Even the Mushshak can carry near double that. Seems like ID will be building the prototype soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Guy

Can it carry two Barq Missiles?


----------



## Mentee

SOHEIL said:


> Most advanced drone technology?


Where did it say most advanced ?


----------



## Mughal-Prince

shah1398 said:


> But again I wud wait for official word esp from those members who were able to have a first hand look at this very UCAV.



I will confirm tomorrow Personally from ID Aerospace

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Mughal-Prince said:


> I will confirm tomorrow Personally from ID Aerospace



Confirm what??


----------



## Mughal-Prince

Areesh said:


> Confirm what??



Aray Areesh babu Shah Sahib poch rahay thay:

(The best civilian application of the long range aerial surveillance aircraft {Arrow} is that it is capable of monitoring and making secure trade via the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC),” said Raja Sabri Khan, Chief Executive at* Integrated Dynamics*.)

Tau main nay socha khud ja kay maloom ker loon bhai ka bojh halka ho jaway ga.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Mughal-Prince said:


> Aray Areesh babu Shah Sahib poch rahay thay:
> 
> (The best civilian application of the long range aerial surveillance aircraft {Arrow} is that it is capable of monitoring and making secure trade via the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC),” said Raja Sabri Khan, Chief Executive at* Integrated Dynamics*.)
> 
> Tau main nay socha khud ja kay maloom ker loon bhai ka bojh halka ho jaway ga.



OK


----------



## ALi Rizwan

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Read the article carefully. The Integrated Dynamics Arrow is an 'optionally piloted vehicle' (OPV). It seems that ID used (or possibly developed) an ultra lightweight platform that can be manned and piloted conventionally or flown remotely. It might be this twin engine design seen here.
> 
> As for the question of whether this is a foreign design. I actually took a look at what's out there, and the ID Arrow seems to be much lighter and smaller than what's available. Sabri Khan (ID CEO) said it has a payload of 100 to 150 kg. Even the Mushshak can carry near double that. Seems like ID will be building the prototype soon.



No Sir. Its Single Engine. Same Design like Burraq & Shahpur Drone without Canard.
The Drone has Canopy.
Pics Taken From Official Website.


----------



## SOHEIL

Mentee said:


> Where did it say most advanced ?



Sorry !!!

It says even advanced drone 



shah1398 said:


> KARACHI: *A private Pakistani company, which designed and produced the country’s first drone called ‘Buraq’, has now come up with an even advanced drone aircraft technology, which can remain in the air for up to 15-hours and be utilised for surveillance of development projects among other uses.*





ALi Rizwan said:


> No Sir. Its Single Engine. Same Design like Burraq & Shahpur Drone without Canard.
> The Drone has Canopy.
> Pics Taken From Official Website.



Manned aircraft!?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SOHEIL said:


> Sorry !!!
> 
> It says even advanced drone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manned aircraft!?



Sorry but that is not the UAV mentioned in the article rather UQAB... Produced in mid 2000s... 

The pic of the UAV being mentioned isnt available ... it can be flown by a pilot aswell as by remote control...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mrrehan

shah1398 said:


> *Pakistani company produces country’s second drone technology*
> By Salman Siddiqui
> Published: November 22, 2016
> 
> 
> KARACHI: *A private Pakistani company, which designed and produced the country’s first drone called ‘Buraq’, has now come up with an even advanced drone aircraft technology, which can remain in the air for up to 15-hours and be utilised for surveillance of development projects among other uses.*
> 
> “The best civilian application of the long range aerial surveillance aircraft {Arrow} is that it is capable of monitoring and making secure trade via the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC),” said Raja Sabri Khan, Chief Executive at Integrated Dynamics.
> 
> *Drones, deaths and incredulity*
> 
> The aircraft, which can be operated via remote control, has been put on display at the defence weapons exhibition, IDEAS 2016, which is to get under way on Tuesday (today).
> 
> Sabri said the surveillance system can be operated via remote in the range of 250 kilometers (or 150 miles). “If you operate it on a satellite system then its range becomes unlimited. You can operate it in any part of the world while sitting in Karachi,” he said.
> 
> *He said the unique feature of the aircraft is that it can fly non-stop for up to 15 hours. “The feature is not available in any other such system at this economic cost … its price is not more than a valued 4X4 jeep,” he said.*
> 
> It can be used to pinpoint leakages of oil and gas from long-laid pipelines like the ones managed by Pakistan Petroleum Limited, Sui Southern Gas Company and Sui Northern Gas Pipeline Limited. At the same time, it can be used to monitor and secure sensitive sites, he said.
> 
> The system can also be used by geologists and agriculturalists for collecting required data on earth or farms.
> 
> It can fly even at nighttime. “You just feed the data regarding the route you want the drone to take and sit back,” he said.
> 
> *Besides, the aircraft is also capable of carrying military weapons and equipment. “It can fly with a payload of 100-150 kilogrammes,” he said.*
> 
> *Pakistani scientist couple leads the way with underwater drones in Australia*
> 
> “Arrow is a revolutionary new concept in aerial surveillance using optionally piloted vehicle converted ultra-light aircraft,” he said.
> 
> With field portability, and a one-hour assembly time on site with the wing-fold system, “it is a great armament, payload delivery, and stands-off surveillance platform,” he said.
> 
> *“It can be packed in a standard truck-mounted 20-foot container,” he said.*
> 
> *The aircraft would be prepared in Korangi, Karachi. It is the result of 15-20 years research work, added the official.*
> 
> He said that his company exports such military and civilian surveillance systems across the world, while western countries remain its big clients.
> 
> _Published in The Express Tribune, November 22nd, 2016._



Good on you keep it up, with all the new technological tits and bits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yasir Ashraf

where is a source of your post


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SOHEIL said:


> Sorry !!!
> 
> It says even advanced drone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manned aircraft!?



Manned and unmanned .... both options.










http://www.idaerospace.com/#

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Skyliner

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Manned and unmanned .... both options.
> 
> View attachment 354605
> View attachment 354606
> 
> 
> http://www.idaerospace.com/#


What do you think why a manned version? What's the point of having a manned version when it can do same job without a pilot. 
won't pilot will be uncomfortable and unsafe there, as room for him would be tight and if not having a ejectable seat.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Skyliner said:


> What do you think why a manned version? What's the point of having a manned version when it can do same job without a pilot.
> won't pilot will be uncomfortable and unsafe there, as room for him would be tight and if not having a ejectable seat.



Whats the problem in having options?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mrrehan

mrrehan said:


> Good on you keep it up, with all the new technological tits and bits.



But if someone know the name of this organization?



shah1398 said:


> *Pakistani company produces country’s second drone technology*
> By Salman Siddiqui
> Published: November 22, 2016
> 
> 
> KARACHI: *A private Pakistani company, which designed and produced the country’s first drone called ‘Buraq’, has now come up with an even advanced drone aircraft technology, which can remain in the air for up to 15-hours and be utilised for surveillance of development projects among other uses.*
> 
> “The best civilian application of the long range aerial surveillance aircraft {Arrow} is that it is capable of monitoring and making secure trade via the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC),” said Raja Sabri Khan, Chief Executive at Integrated Dynamics.
> 
> *Drones, deaths and incredulity*
> 
> The aircraft, which can be operated via remote control, has been put on display at the defence weapons exhibition, IDEAS 2016, which is to get under way on Tuesday (today).
> 
> Sabri said the surveillance system can be operated via remote in the range of 250 kilometers (or 150 miles). “If you operate it on a satellite system then its range becomes unlimited. You can operate it in any part of the world while sitting in Karachi,” he said.
> 
> *He said the unique feature of the aircraft is that it can fly non-stop for up to 15 hours. “The feature is not available in any other such system at this economic cost … its price is not more than a valued 4X4 jeep,” he said.*
> 
> It can be used to pinpoint leakages of oil and gas from long-laid pipelines like the ones managed by Pakistan Petroleum Limited, Sui Southern Gas Company and Sui Northern Gas Pipeline Limited. At the same time, it can be used to monitor and secure sensitive sites, he said.
> 
> The system can also be used by geologists and agriculturalists for collecting required data on earth or farms.
> 
> It can fly even at nighttime. “You just feed the data regarding the route you want the drone to take and sit back,” he said.
> 
> *Besides, the aircraft is also capable of carrying military weapons and equipment. “It can fly with a payload of 100-150 kilogrammes,” he said.*
> 
> *Pakistani scientist couple leads the way with underwater drones in Australia*
> 
> “Arrow is a revolutionary new concept in aerial surveillance using optionally piloted vehicle converted ultra-light aircraft,” he said.
> 
> With field portability, and a one-hour assembly time on site with the wing-fold system, “it is a great armament, payload delivery, and stands-off surveillance platform,” he said.
> 
> *“It can be packed in a standard truck-mounted 20-foot container,” he said.*
> 
> *The aircraft would be prepared in Korangi, Karachi. It is the result of 15-20 years research work, added the official.*
> 
> He said that his company exports such military and civilian surveillance systems across the world, while western countries remain its big clients.
> 
> _Published in The Express Tribune, November 22nd, 2016._




Pakistan should test & try LH-10 Ellipse drone version LH-D.

Developed by LH-Aviation (France) from the cell and the thermal engine of the LH-10 Ellipse tandem light two-seater aircraft, the LH-D is a tactical drone with OPV Optionally Piloted Vehicle Partnership with the Vestel group, developer of Karayel.

On take-off, the LH-D has a maximum mass of 600 kg for an unladen weight of 300 kg. Its operational speed is 100 kts (maximum speed 150 kts), with a range of 24 hours, in all weather conditions. Thanks to its flight control system, it takes off and lands automatically on unprepared tracks. Different types of sensors (optronic ball, synthetic aperture radar ...) can equip it, the data transmission system operating, in LOS (Line-of-Sight), a range of 100 Nm to 5,000 ft of altitude, complying with Otan standards.

http://www.lhaviation.com/capacity/lh-10-ellipse/?lang=en


----------



## Clutch

KARACHI: Pakistan has launched another state of the art drone to monitor the CPEC project.

CPEC security: Pakistan to launch satellite for the security of CPEC project

A private Pakistani company, which designed and produced the country’s first drone called ‘Buraq’, has now come up with an even advanced drone aircraft technology, which can remain in the air for up to 15-hours and be utilised for surveillance of development projects among other uses.

“The best civilian application of the long range aerial surveillance aircraft {Arrow} is that it is capable of monitoring and making secure trade via the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC),” said Raja Sabri Khan, Chief Executive at Integrated Dynamics.

CPEC security: Punjab Police SPU tasked to protect CPEC

The aircraft, which can be operated via remote control, has been put on display at the defence weapons exhibition, IDEAS 2016, which is to get under way on Tuesday (today).

https://timesofislamabad.com/cpec-indigenous-pakistani-drone-monitor-cpec/2016/11/22/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch

*CPEC security: Pakistan to launch satellite for the security of CPEC project*
*https://timesofislamabad.com/50780-2/2016/10/20/ *


The U.S. Army has launched the debut flight of its massive Long Endurance Multi-Intelligence Vehicle (LEMV), a souped-up blimp designed to fly continuously for 21 days and provide full surveillance of an area.

The LEMV was launched Tuesday from Joint Base McGuire-Dix-Lakehurst in New Jersey. The test flight lasted about 90 minutes.

The all-seeing airship is longer than football field and taller than a seven-story building, according to maker Northrop Grumman. Its shape separates the 21st-century “hybrid air vehicle,” as Northrop Grumman calls it, from the blimps that have flown over sporting events for decades.



The LEMV is aerodynamic, with a shape closer to an airfoil than an elongated football like classic blimps. So while old-school blimps stay aloft because of the helium inside, the LEMV uses the helium and its shape to achieve lift.

Northrop Grumman has a $517 million contract to build three airships for the Army.

The first test flight included two pilots, but in the future, the Army hopes to have unmanned flights.

“I think the Army sees this as truly an exciting breakthrough,” said Dave Nagy, vice president of business development for military aircraft systems at Northrop Grumman.

He says the Army will benefit from the LEMV because just a handful of these airships will be able to do what no other monitoring system can do. They can stay up in the air for long periods of time and can cover a significant area of ground. And the LEMV will not only be able to scan the ground for insurgents, but it may also have other uses, like hauling supplies and precious cargo to troops.

*At a time when the military is looking for more cost-effective options for intelligence and surveillance gathering in places like Afghanistan, fueling the blimp will costapproximately $11,000 for a 21-day period of service.*

Coincidentally, the debut flight took the LEMV right over the site of the fiery Hindenburg disaster on May 6, 1937. Nagy says the location, however, was deliberate.

“It’s one of few locations that has hangar infrastructure for this size of vehicle,” he said.

For now, Northrop Grumman will continue to test the LEMV from Lakehurst, New Jersey, where the company will continue to “expand the flight envelope,” Nagy says. He said this technology will allow the military to be more flexible in the future.









Source: https://defence.pk/threads/act-of-war-by-lt-general-tariq-khan.462201/page-2#ixzz4Qnmq3gj6


----------



## war&peace

Bro a thread with this news already exists 


@waz @WAJsal @Oscar @WebMaster mods can you please combine these two thread as one below already exists 
Pakistani company produces country’s second drone technology


----------



## shah1398

mrrehan said:


> But if someone know the name of this organization?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan should test & try LH-10 Ellipse drone version LH-D.
> 
> Developed by LH-Aviation (France) from the cell and the thermal engine of the LH-10 Ellipse tandem light two-seater aircraft, the LH-D is a tactical drone with OPV Optionally Piloted Vehicle Partnership with the Vestel group, developer of Karayel.
> 
> On take-off, the LH-D has a maximum mass of 600 kg for an unladen weight of 300 kg. Its operational speed is 100 kts (maximum speed 150 kts), with a range of 24 hours, in all weather conditions. Thanks to its flight control system, it takes off and lands automatically on unprepared tracks. Different types of sensors (optronic ball, synthetic aperture radar ...) can equip it, the data transmission system operating, in LOS (Line-of-Sight), a range of 100 Nm to 5,000 ft of altitude, complying with Otan standards.
> 
> http://www.lhaviation.com/capacity/lh-10-ellipse/?lang=en



Pakistan right now is on path of indigenisation esp in the field of UAV/UCAV and also after Rafale deal, things wud France wud take a damn long time to end up as a delivered product. Nonetheless there are many other options in hand and if needed ppl out there wud surely explore them but I doubt we need anything from outside right now as what we already have is ALHUMDULILLAH more than enough.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Sorry but that is not the UAV mentioned in the article rather UQAB... Produced in mid 2000s...
> 
> The pic of the UAV being mentioned isnt available ... it can be flown by a pilot aswell as by remote control...



I would second that as the Officer in the first pic is wearing the ranks which were used back in 2000 as PAF has now shifted to new ranks.
@SOHEIL



Skyliner said:


> What do you think why a manned version? What's the point of having a manned version when it can do same job without a pilot.
> won't pilot will be uncomfortable and unsafe there, as room for him would be tight and if not having a ejectable seat.



It might be more of sort of glider as evident.



Mughal-Prince said:


> I will confirm tomorrow Personally from ID Aerospace



Eagerly waiting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

shah1398 said:


> “Arrow is a revolutionary new concept in aerial surveillance using optionally piloted vehicle converted ultra-light aircraft,” he said.



so is this the new Optionally Piloted Vehicle ......???




just observe another clear screenshot 







Sulman Badshah said:


> are we looking towards Pakistani Wingloong?



I don't think so ....


----------



## Hassan Guy

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Manned and unmanned .... both options.
> 
> View attachment 354605
> View attachment 354606
> 
> 
> http://www.idaerospace.com/#


Whats that?


----------



## Hassan Guy

Is Integrated Dynamics working on a MALE/HALE UAV/UCAV


----------



## Skyliner

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Whats the problem in having options?





DESERT FIGHTER said:


>


why would i have any problem with that i just asked a question, looking at a drone pic you shared my question was valid, but why being rude! 




shah1398 said:


> It might be more of sort of glider as evident.


thanks sir. looking at post #67 it looks more like it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Skyliner said:


> why would i have any problem with that i just asked a question, looking at a drone pic you shared my question was valid, but why being rude!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks sir. looking at post #67 it looks more like it.



I didnt ask your problem.. rather asked whats the problem in having options... 2 different things.


----------



## Ultimate Weapon

HRK said:


> so is this the new Optionally Piloted Vehicle ......???
> View attachment 354722
> 
> just observe another clear screenshot
> View attachment 354733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so ....


Mostly look like a flying rickshaw rather then drone.


----------



## Hassan Guy

@Ultimate Weapon 
How is it that you joined in 2006 and are still a new recruit?


----------



## Ultimate Weapon

Hassan Guy said:


> @Ultimate Weapon
> How is it that you joined in 2006 and are still a new recruit?


I forgot my password then. Find it when looking at some old papers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Guy

Ultimate Weapon said:


> I forgot my password then. Find it when looking at some old papers.


WOW. Thats 10 years.


----------



## Ultimate Weapon

Hassan Guy said:


> WOW. Thats 10 years.


Yea. 10 years roaming at PDF as guest.


----------



## DJ_Viper

Skyliner said:


> What do you think why a manned version? What's the point of having a manned version when it can do same job without a pilot.
> won't pilot will be uncomfortable and unsafe there, as room for him would be tight and if not having a ejectable seat.



I have a similar question. If you'll make such a small platform as "manned", why not use Pakistani Cesna (Mashak?) and actually arm it with a couple of hard points, and add a sensor turret to it? Wouldn't that be more beneficial? It has more room, it can provide both, light firepower and recon, plus its cheaper and is already available in large numbers. I think that would be an added bonus to arm these planes and use for pilot based ISRC missions. Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## s.k

is this the new drone ?


----------



## Hassan Guy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hallian_Khan

DJ_Viper said:


> I have a similar question. If you'll make such a small platform as "manned", why not use Pakistani Cesna (Mashak?) and actually arm it with a couple of hard points, and add a sensor turret to it? Wouldn't that be more beneficial? It has more room, it can provide both, light firepower and recon, plus its cheaper and is already available in large numbers. I think that would be an added bonus to arm these planes and use for pilot based ISRC missions. Thanks


you missed the main point that is it can fly non stop for 15 hours


----------



## DJ_Viper

Hallian_Khan said:


> you missed the main point that is it can fly non stop for 15 hours



No sir, I didn't. Take a look at the wings. Anyone who knows this business well, knows the meaning of longer wing-span. Add 10 meters to a special version of he Mashak, and there you have it. It would add 10 hours to the flight span. But having a pilot in there for ten hour probably won't be good for his health. Thanks


----------

